# Coupla uh pics



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

Just messin around again.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

Meds


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

Warburg's


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

Those are some great repros...[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

Tell me about it![]


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 9, 2013)

Fantastic ! ! ! Well done.  Keep messin.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 9, 2013)

Great bottles and pics.  I would like to see some more.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks . Here is another pic I took last month.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

My Balms


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice "E.C.'s" !


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Joe. My latest variation I got from Jerry over in England. Go figure.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2013)

LoL...How about this twist on things Rory....[]

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-567303/mpage-11/key-/tm.htm#578973


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty Wild


----------



## sandchip (Jan 10, 2013)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome color and picture quality.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, here is one I took a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice. Your pictures are all very nice!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks , here's one more. Some Ellis Bottles.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 13, 2013)

Man them is some smokin' nice bottles!!!!! []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, Here's a pontil view.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful pics Rory,...Super nice that Merchant bottle is.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Joeda. [] May the farce be with you!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL... Good one...[]


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 25, 2013)

Great pics, you should get your own calendar!  Really nice.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Paul. How did I ever get so many Rumfords?


----------

